# xCooperx 29 Gallon Journal



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

To see the Beggining of my Journal Pls. Click Here *JOURNAL BEGINS* :wave:


















:wink: *Latest Tank Spec*:wink: 
65 watts Current Satellite Dual Daylight + 20 watts NO GE 9325k = 2.9wpg Photo Period: 10 hrs 11:00am - 9:00pm
100% Seachem Flourite 35lbs. (2.5 Inch depth at the front and 3inch Depth at the Back)
DIY co2 2x2liter Bottle w/ Protien Mixture
Aquaclear 50 with Via Aqua Internal Filter (Planning it to change into Canister)
150 Watts Acura Heater
IE Dosing: 1/8 KNO3, 1/32 KH2PO4, Seachem Flourish

 *Water Parameters as of now:* 
Ph: 6.9
Kh: 8
Gh: 11
Nitrate: 20ppm

:humble: *Plants* :humble: 
Rotala Rotondufilia
Rotala Colorata
Rotala Indica
Rotala Wallichii
Limnophila Aromatica
Hemianthus Micranthemoides (Babytears)
Elantine Triandra
Riccia Fluitans
Anubias Nana
Proserpinaca Palustris (Mermaid Weed)
Bacopa Monnieri (Moneywort)
Blyxa Japonica
Heteranthera Zosterifolia (Stargrass)
Rotala Macranda "Green"

ainkille Algae that i destroy ainkille 
Brown Algae :yield: 
Green Spot Algae :yield:




























Elatine Triandra









L. Aromatica and P. Palusturis









Light Setup 65watts + 20watts NO


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Any Suggestion or Comment will be Appreciated, :rain:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm impressed! Looks very good. Each scape gets better and better. Keep us posted. Oh, and turning off the flash and taking the photo in a dark room with only tank lights on help make for a better picture. 

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Great start, let's wait until the plants grow in!
I would suggest a background blue or black :]

Matt


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

I would add a black background to the tank. Are you goin to add any Fish?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

not yet at the moment, i rescape the tank so new pics will be post next week i think. bad thing i lost the stargrass i dont know i just uproot them then plant them at the middle, then suddenly the leaves beggining the be transparent and black at the tip of each leaves. I Put reinecki at the back to add some color and i also plant Rotala Green at the back center.

Right now there is 3 Ottos on the tank, im planning on putting some Rummy Nose Tetras and Rasboras.

*Right Now this is my Tank Spec Update:*
5lbs Tank with JBJ Regulator -- Yeah its pressurized baby!!!
Rena Xp2

As for the Background, i dont think i'll be putting some background, but let see


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The background will help get rid of the distracting wall corner.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree about the background. Cut a piece of black mat board for the back. You can minimize the effect of the flash bouncing back at you if you take the entire tank shot at an angle, then crop accordingly in ps. If you shoot it without flash use a little ps adjustment to lighten it up some.

The color from the A. reinickii you are adding will look good, imo. Nice job:thumbsup:.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks!!! okay i will try the black background


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Any up date's


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

If I could only have my tank look like that, I'd be satisfied. Great job cooper, I dont know how to evaluate planted tanks since im a newb, but It's a given it looks damn better than mines! Keep up the good work


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks Guys, Dont have any Pic yet, but promise to post some if the tank is already stable, im still fighting some GW right now.

The only updated i can give is the latest spec.

Upgraded to: 
Xp2 Rena Filstar
Pressurized co2 5 lbs / JBJ Regulator w/ DIY Reactor
2x55 watts


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay Time for UPDATES!!!!

Latest Spec: :icon_idea 
I changed the FLourite to ADA AS
Im now using a Rhinox 2000
2x55 watts Coralife

*Before (Substrate is Flourite)* :icon_lol: 









*After (ADA AS)* :hihi: 

























HC









I dont know where im gonna put the Hairgrass on the Pot (any suggestion??)
Some of the plants are still recovering, if you notice they are in bend position.
Sorry for the image quality i just use my Video Cam Photo.
Lol, i cut the woods that John send me so i can also put them on my other tanks, the wood on the left side are from Aquabotanic


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Update:


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Some Shots on my tank:










Rotala Rotundifolia









HC









Ludwigia Arcuta x Repens









6pm Pearling


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

The thin branches made great difference to your layout! Starting turn out really nicely.


----------



## rishy21 (May 31, 2006)

Very good job xcooperx .. I am impressed .. i like tho follow journals


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba'', Pogostemon helferi for the front of tank is a best choice. I love them so much.
Do you use ADA Iron long bottom or any fertilizer support for them, xcooperx? in my tank, they're growing so slow...


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Stepheus: Yeah i notice the big difference, thanks for the comments

Rishy: thanks for the comments, i will always update the journal  

Pyramid: What is your Substrate? I just use a few amount of Powder sand at the bottom back and ADA AS all the way, Im still not dosing any ferts for now, maybe i will start it next week, the tank is 3 weeks old with its new substrate.

I found out that Pressurized co2 and High Light is the best setup in growing HC, i also recommend this substrate ADA AS, Florabase, Eco Complete.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks for your reply.
my substracte made by 1 layer of Special Powder sand, and the surface is Africana aqua soil as the direction of ADA agent in Saigon, Vietnam.
Do you think about the temperature? may be Saigon so hot for HC? my tank temp. is under 28°C...
I use Pressurized co2, 10x 40w NEC light for L:2,2xD:0,65xH:0,65 m with 14h/day, that 's okie?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

my photo period is 8 hours daily, my temp is 82F, whats your GH and Kh?


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

oh, 82F nearly the same with my tank...
I will checking GH, KH again and let you know later.
My substracte more than 4 months, I tried to use ADA iron long bottom for my Downois 3 weeks ago, now they look better than before...


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tank Update:


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Great growth. I'm just not sure where the foreground starts and the background begins.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

so what would you suggest then? the background plants are, Stargrass, Rotala colorata, Rotala Green


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm not sure. The background just seems to confused to me.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

I suggest a trimming to make thouse backgroundplant nice and bushy.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Your tank is looking really nice, just needs to be trimmed a bit, the plants are growing in very well. 

I have a question for you regarding your recently adding ADA Aquasoil to your tank. I would very much like to change the subtrate on my 29 gallon fron Seachem Flourite to ADA Aquasoil, can you tell me how you went about changing yours? Did you break down your tank completely? This is something that I cannot do because of my pretty heavy fish load, I'd have no where to put them. Did you move your fish to another tank when you did this or did you keep them in the tank? I have ADA Aquasoil in my 10 gallon and I love it, my plants grow very nicely in this soil and I'm wondering if I can add it to my 29 gallon without having to move out my fish and plants.


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

Your tank is definately needs to be trimmed. Right now it's a mess! There's no more space for the fish.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

So I'm curious how you got the 130W 24" light over a 30" tank? It looks like you have the legs extended on one side or something. I have a 29 and the same light and I've always had to either rest it on a glass top or hang it since the legs don't reach the edges of the tank. I'd be curious to know how you got the legs to fit!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Looking good Cooper!

I will say it does need a trim but the tank is looking wonderful. Foreground is very nice.

One question though: What are the bush like plants in the center of the foreground? Downoi?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Linda C- I put half of the previous water in a bucket to save it and throw the remaning 50%, then remove everything from the tank, clean it to remove the algae then i put the AS and the 50% water i save.

Qpixi- yeah all my plants growing like weed in AS, take note that i dont even dosing fertilizer. I'll do that

DjKronik - My fixture is not 24" its a 30" coralife.

Burks - Yes its Downoi


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

xcooperx said:


> Linda C- I put half of the previous water in a bucket to save it and throw the remaning 50%, then remove everything from the tank, clean it to remove the algae then i put the AS and the 50% water i save.


And when did you put the fish back in? What species? Any shrimp? Any deaths?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

No LiveStock at the moment, actually i just want plants but let see.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for your reply, however, I have fish in my tank and not sure what I would do with them while I'm removing the old Flourite and adding the Aquasoil. Did your tank go through a mini cycle?


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

love this tank. the bright green hits you straight in the face. it must be so relaxing. maybe a trim of the background plants would make it even better.

by the way what is that plant in the front left corner? it's beautiful.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Suborphan: Thats Lobelia Cardinalis "Small Form"

Linda C: i suggest you to put your fish on a bucket, then save all the water from your previous tank, then plant a lot of plants.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Update:


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Update/ Rescape: January 25, 2007


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, the rescape looks great! I'm sure it will only get better as the background fills in.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice Job


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks Gardener and Steven Chong, oh steven im planning to put L. Arcuata at the center what do you think??


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I'd try not to plug up the middle too much seeing the general shape of the lay out.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

cause im planning to put some red on it, so wondering where is best place i can put them. oh and im having problem with my rotala green its kinda growing down rather toward the surface. how can i fix it?


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, Rotala tends to grow down or horizontally in high light like a lot of other plants. I'm not sure if there's any way to remedy this. I think you just have to take it into consideration during placement.

What is your fertilizer schedule now? I'm amazed by how little algae you have.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Your tank looks great, I really like the rescape! So your still not having any problem with algea; have you started dosing ferts yet?

I plan on changing my subtrate over to ADA Aqua Soil next Saturday, just waiting on more plants. I think I'm going to follow your lead and pack my tank with plants and hope that I have little aglea too. 

Great job!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Updates:









Right now i got a small Hair algae at my xmass moss, Im only dosing Flourish for now, then after 3 months im planning to dose Flourish and K, Iron then after that N,P (EI Dosing, half the recommend dosing)


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

Linda

You need to have a place to keep your fish..AS will release ammonia..in my tank it was un measurable..it stayed like that for around 3 weeks..after that it dropped off pretty fast..your fish wont live through that..at 2 weeks into the cycle i still had 8 ppm ammonia and i was doing water changes every other day.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

cooper, what is the moss in the top right on the two branches of wood?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

That is Taiwan Moss, i have 4 kind of moss at the tank (Peacock, Xmass, Taiwan and Weeping Moss)


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Great job Cooper.

The moss on the wood especially looks superb.


----------



## garoluca (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the rescape much better.... I'm Anxious to see the elolution...


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

whitetiger61 said:


> Linda
> 
> You need to have a place to keep your fish..AS will release ammonia..in my tank it was un measurable..it stayed like that for around 3 weeks..after that it dropped off pretty fast..your fish wont live through that..at 2 weeks into the cycle i still had 8 ppm ammonia and i was doing water changes every other day.


I plan on adding a lot of mulm to the subtrate and using the same established filter without cleaning it out, I will be watching the fish very closely. If need be, I can do a water change every day but they should be fine if I do it as other's before me have advised me to do. Thanks for the heads up though, I really appreciate it!

Sorry, about that cooper. Hey a little hair algea isn't hard to take huh, looking really good, keep up the good work and even more imporant, keep those updated photographs coming.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

wish they would advise me..im getting ready to do 2 of theses tanks in AS and im putting about 40 fish in a 40 gal breeder tank until the ammonia is 0..i cant afford to have 40 expensive fish dead in 8ppm ammonia..last AS tank i did i used a very established filter..bio spira..more water changes than i care to remember and when i got home the ammonia is still 8ppm every day..your probably thinking why are you doing it again..very simple..my plants love that substrate..so to me its worth it..and please dont think im being negitive to what your doing..it s just if there is a way to do this without removing fish i would like to know about it..so far i havent found a way


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

sorry guys, i cant help you with this problem, i dont have any livestock since i begin the hobby.

But for my suggestion, if you have any extra tank like a 10 gallon you can put the fish on the tank temporary with ofcourse with the Filter. Then plant the main tank with a lot of plants and WC every week or twice a week.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

That looks really good xcooperx!!

with my AS I did not have any problems with having fish in the tank while settling, I did water changes almost every day, injected co2 and planted heavily initially along with using an established canister filter. I had about 8ppms of ammonia along with 5ppm's of nitrate and nothing died. 

2wks later I had a mean spike in nitrites, about 6ppm's but the fish never showed any signs of it.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

I will say it again..8ppm is not heathly for fish..they might not have died but i bet they were stressed and i would also bet they have some burned gills.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

xcooperx said:


> Updates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This tank looks great so far but I think you need to trim more aggressively to promote a more compact fuller look, especially on your backround plants. This will also create more contrast from plant group to plant group and give a clearer image of your layout to the viewer. I love the tank, espcially since I currently keep a 29 gallon. I love medium sized tanks and I think the 29 is my favorite). Also when timming your plants, especially your mid and backround ones, try to trim pressively higher from front to back, in a sloping pattern, it will give your tank image more depth and create a fuller picture. This is especially needed with your HM in the left fromt corner as it is growing against the front of the tank. Trim that real low in the front to keep the foreground low and keep it tidy as HM can get out of control very easily and form tangled web of loose leaves n tank debris. Awesome job, not trying to nit pick, just puttin in my 2 cents


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

And I would be dosing all nutrients, not just flourish, in a high light, press. co2 setup that you have there. You will notice better growth and less algae if you do so. I would be at least doing Potassium Nitrate to take care of N and K along with thte flourish. You really should be adding at least a pinch of P in there as well since you do not have any fish to contribute to the P. Plus you have a good amount of fast growers in there, I would dose at least 3/4 of the recommended EI amounts right away along with your flourish (at 5ml 3x wkly).


----------



## Sparg93 (Mar 31, 2008)

wow, cool tank


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks nice, when are you going to journal the ADA tank?


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

love how the tank is looking now. Great job


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey,
How is the Rhinox 2000 working out for you? I see you're using them on both of your tanks. I'm split in between one of these or a DIY inline Reactor.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I find green background emphasizes the green in the plants. You can tape green fabric on the back to see what color you like and then paint it on something like plexi glass. Use safe silicone to glue it on. Thus if you get tired it you can remove it.

Fabulous!! I have put that on my wish list for when I go to aquatic garden vendor here in Florida.

I would just add one plant on the right that has some red in it.


----------

